# Lubricating the x - y lead screw nuts on a mill drill



## cfellows (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wondered how other people are lubricating the lead screw nuts on the mill/drill machines?

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Chuck,

The last, (only), time I stripped and cleaned under my mill drill tables, I just put a light smear of Alvania 2 grease on the screws before re-assembly.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Chuck, On my old RF mill I grease the screws and oil them every so often but have recently had to replace the nuts they only lasted 37 years :big:.These machines I think are good value no electronics and simple to fix.Have you had many problems?I am thinking about replacing it but just don't know what but I think another RF
best wishes Frazer


----------



## cfellows (Apr 11, 2012)

I had to replace the Y axis nut on my RF Mill Drill after 16 years of use. I doubt I'll have to replace it again in my lifetime, but I do really like the small amount of backlash and very smooth cranking action I now have after replacing that nut. I guess I would like to prolong that experience as long as possible. 

Chuck


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Chuck, They are a decent little machine with a little care its just the quill drop that can be a prob I had fitted tensator springs that eliminated it but they have now broken and as yet cannot find replacements but its not a big problem.My machine is now becoming very worn and the table surface has a few bruises due to me .It will never be a Bridgeport :big:but then again I don't need a Bridgeport.I oil and grease the screws every three to four months and it seems OK
best wishes Frazer


----------



## George_Race (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Chuck, about a year ago I discovered a relatively new lubricant, at least to me. It is MotorKote spray lube. I have been using it on my lead screws and ways, it is really slippery. The first time I used it on my CNC Mill I did not believe how smooth and quite it moved along.
I don't know if there is a down side to the stuff, but it sure is slippery. I got mine at a local Meijer store. Been using it now for about a year.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 11, 2012)

Chuck
Great stuff. I get it from Amazon ( or 2x the price @ sears. Go figure)
http://www.motorkote.com/Grease.aspx?b=10&d=54&k=10&c=52

Best
Stan


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 12, 2012)

A good subject Chuck and a reminder for me to put it back onto my to-do list. The list got lost in my last cleanup.

I've been wanting to take my X-3 apart enough to drill some holes in the appropriate spots and add fittings to allow a squirt or 2 of oil to drip onto the screws and the nuts.


----------



## n4zou (Apr 12, 2012)

I use chain saw bar oil on my lead screws. It contains a sticky additive that causes the oil to cling to whatever it touches. I've been using it on the Mill I purchased in 1978. The backlash on all lead screws is still .005, which is what it was when it was new. Summer Bar oil is 30W and Winter Bar oil is 10W both being non-detergent. I use 30W year round. I put a little Bar oil oil on the lead screws at the same time I do the daily oiling of the Ways and Spindle with Way oil and Spindle oil. Don't attempt to use it on your Ways or the spindle bearings! The sticky additive will prevent it from flowing properly on the Ways and internal surfaces of bearings.


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 12, 2012)

When I built the stand for my mill I was in two minds about fitting a coolant tray... I never did, and the mill's stand is basically just a frame and not closed up at the top, so now it's relatively easy to get at the feed screws and nuts from the bottom for cleaning, oiling and backlash adjustment without lifting the mill or taking it apart.

The only downside is that it'll be difficult for me to fit flood coolant, but then again, I'd rather go for a spray-mist system when I get around to that.

Regards, Arnold


----------

